# Gospog's Omega World Story Hour



## Gospog (Aug 11, 2002)

Half of the world lies in ruins.  The other half is irradiated beyond the possibility of habitation.

Mutant animals, humans and mutant humans struggle for survival, hunted by killer robots, savage tribes, and each other!  Their only chance for survival is foraging bits of Relic technology.  For some settlements, an ancient blaster or medi-kit is the only thing allowing them to survive...as long as the power cell holds out.

Welcome to Omega World.

THE CHARACTERS:

Corn Starch: A Scaly, a mutated reptile.  Corn Starch was named after his poor family's only relic.  He has mutant powers allowing him to freeze small sections of air and slip through other dimensions.  He carries a hybrid weapon. (a piece of an old forklift attatched to a pole makes a good spear)
Oh, and he's a bleeder.

Smokin' Beaver:  A mutant beaver, Smokin Beaver is a little bossy, but extremely competent.  She carries a crossbow "for emergencies" but is most skilled in the use of her Hybrid weapon: an axe that used to be something called a "hub cap".
(GM's note: this PC had another name until a player saw the mini for this character and said to my wife "Hey, that's a pretty smokin' beaver."  She changed the name immediately.)

Joe Deathstick:  When drawing genetic lots in life , Joe pulled the short straw.  He has no arms, two brains, horns, quills, and can deliver a nasty Brain Bite.  He can also drain energy, either by touch or from an area around him.  Joe is often hungry, and is sure to tell everyone he meets, "I like hugs".

What sorts of misadventures will these three encounter?  keep reading and find out!


----------



## Gospog (Aug 11, 2002)

Dome of Doom!

Unite the Clans!
The gathering.  Today, what’s left of four local tribes gather at a neutral location.  Usually, the tribes are antagonistic towards each other.  Today, a common threat brings them together.  The threat of Thunder Mountain!

Thunder mountain lies to the west.  It has long been a place of mystery to the tribes…and danger!  Often, purple lightning is seen crackling at the top of Thunder Mountain.  More than one hunting party exploring near the mountain has gone missing in the past, but this may have been from the Hoops and killer robots that prowl the area.  But now the purple lighning has intensified and come more often than ever.  Several hunting parties have dissapeared, so many that there are barely any fit tribe members left!  The four tribes have come together to choose a group of champions to solve the mystery of the mountain before all four of the tribes are wiped out!

Tribal Leaders
The four tribal leaders meet, and lead the conference.  
Lars leads the pure-strain humans.  He is tall, with purple hair that stands straight up.  
Diesel leads the mutauted humans.  He is huge, with four arms.
Turjan leads the hairies.  He is a mutant german shepard and is known for his fancy talk.
The brothers Odin and Loki lead the scalies.  They are massive mutant turtles.

Three champions are chosen by the conclave: Corn Starch, Smokin' Beava and Joe Deathstick.   This first two chosen because they are all that remains of able-bodied villagers.  Joe Deathstick...well, they just want an excuse for Joe to leave town, and possibly not come back.


----------



## Gospog (Aug 11, 2002)

The next morning, our brave heroes head west, towards the looming shadow of Thunbder Mountain.   Being familiar with the area, they made rapid progress, but soon found themselves beyond the lands that thier individual tribes called home.

In the afternoon of that first day, they came upon an arid plain.  Unlike the forests they just exited, this land was completely dry, and cracked in several places.  On the dry plain in front of them, several long, thin poles had been driven into the ground.  Small bells were crudely tied onto these poles.  The Explorers stopped shot, not stepping upon the arid soil.

Smokin Beaver: I don't like the looks of this.

Corn Starch: Me neither, want to go around?

Smokin Beaver:  No, that would take us days out of our way.  Maybe we should just be careful?

Corn Starch picks up a stick and throws it out into the plain.  Only a couple of the bells tinkle.  The ait hangs thick with tension.

Joe Deathstick: I can't take any more!!!

Joe runs headlong out onto the plain!  His companions stand in mute horror.  All of the bells on all of the poles begin to tinkle loudly.  Suddenly, to Joe's right, a large, mound of dirt bursts open, and a giant scorpion lunges for him!  Joe deftly avoids the claws of the mutated beast, and looks back to his friends for help.

CS:: Hey Smokin', is it me or is that scorpion glowing?

SB: It's not you.  We better help Joe.

Joe Deathstick has already plunged his long black horns into the giant, glowing beast, but can clearly use his friends' help.

Corn Starch moves up to assist Joe in front of the scorpion.  His spear is turned aside by a savage pincer swipe.  Smokin Beaver runs around to approach the mutant from behind.

Smokin Beaver screams and delivers a devastating blow with her axe, severing the scorpions' tail!  The mutated beast hisses in pain, rearing on its' multiple legs.  Corn Starch and Joe Deathstick lunge and pierce the giant scorpion again and again, until it lies dead on the ground.

The dust settles, the heroes drop thier weapons in exhaustion.  Joe Deathstick is seen kicking some debris near where the scorpion emerged.  He uncovers a crude tunnel into the earth.

CS: Hey Joe, what are you doing over there?

Joe Deathstick:  I think I found it's lair.  And guess what?  I don't even need one of you to hold a torch for me.  This place is lit up all green for some reason.  Check it out!

CS: Um, you go ahead and check it out, Joe.  You can tell us how it goes.

Smiling from ear-lump to ear-lump, Joe jumps feet-first into the hole.

To be continued...


----------



## Lazybones (Aug 11, 2002)

As soon as I saw my latest Dungeon/Polyhedral mag, I hoped that someone would do an OW storyhour.  I know others disagreed but I liked the tongue-in-cheek tone of the mini-game, and it looks like you have thoroughly integrated that into your game as well.  

Looking forward to more updates.


----------



## drnuncheon (Aug 11, 2002)

Gospog said:
			
		

> *Corn Starch: A Scaly, a mutated reptile.  Corn Starch was named after his poor family's only relic.  He has mutant powers allowing him to freeze small sections of air and slip through other dimensions.  He carries a hybrid weapon. (a piece of an old forklift attatched to a pole makes a good spear)*




He tried to kill me with a forklift!

J


----------



## Hatchling Dragon (Aug 11, 2002)

Yay, After-the-Bomb goodness!  Woohoo!

Hatchling Dragon


----------



## Gospog (Aug 11, 2002)

Thanks for all of the feedback, everyone.

And now...buckle up!


----------



## Gospog (Aug 11, 2002)

Corn Starch looked at Smokin Beaver with a worried expression on his snout.

CS: He's been down there for 20 minutes.

SB: Well, what's the worst that could happen?

Suddenly, from the scorpion lair comes the sound of tortured screaming.

CS: Joe, are you alright down there?  Joe!?!?

JD (from inside the hole): Yeah, I think I'm OK now.  I've got good news and bad news.  The bad news is that I soaked up too much radiation, and I kind of...mutated.   The good news is, I grew a shiny new shell, and it didn't hurt...much.

SB: Are you coming out now, Joe?

JD:  Well, more good news, I found a bunch of stuff down here.  I just need someone to help me carry it out.  You see, I've got-

SB: -No arms, we know!  OK, one of us will be right down.

One game of rock-papers-scissors later, Corn Starch climbs into the lair and helps Joe out, along with some canned food, a box of ancient cigars, and a relic!  The relic is a gunpowder rifle, and as far as the companions can tell, it works!

Joe is looking a little different since descending into the irradiated hole.  His skin is covered by a shiny black carapace, and his oversized head is sporting long eye-stalks!  He seems to take the changes in stride.

Emboldened by thier victory, the heroes press on, past the arid plain, and into the dense woodlands surrounding Thunder Mountain!


----------



## Gospog (Aug 11, 2002)

*From Badder to Worse*

The PCs are trekking through the woods.  So engrossed in thier conversation are they, that they do not hear the group of creatures lounging in their path until they are practically on top of them!

The group is facing six mutant badgers, called Badders by most people.  Two of the Badders are holding rifles, and they look as surprised as the PCs.  Some of the Badders are smoking foul looking cigarettes and coughing violently.  There is a tense moment of potential confrontation.

Corn Starch has heard that the Badders like to steal and eat purestrain human babies.  
Smokin Beaver has heard that the Badders are kind and will help you when you need it.
Joe Deathstick has heard that Badders are powerful psychics and are addicted to salt.

Neither group makes any truly hostile gestures.  After a moment of tense silence, the foremost Badder hitches up his over-alls and asks, "Who the hell're you and whatta you want?"

JD:  Hello friends, we're on our way to Thunder Mountain.  We're just passing through, but if you want to be pals, you can give me a hug!

Joe Deathsticks' attempt at diplomacy goes poorly, and rifle barrels are raised.  Hurriedly, Smokin Beaver steps up.

SB: Friends! Friends!  As my...er, associate said, we're just passing through.  But you look like you might know a little bit about these woods.  Maybe you could tell us a little bit about the area?  We'd make it worth your while.  We could trade for the information.

The look the lead Badder give Smokin Beaver makes it clear what he wants to trade for, but in the end, the cigars found in the scorpions' lair are handed over (they hardly glow at all anymore), and the heroes discover the following:

-Watch out for the killer robot that is running around hereabouts.
-The villagers who dissapeared are being held at Thunder Mountain.
-The fellers holding the villagers look human, but they don’t smell human.

The cigars are well-received.  With smiles (or snarls, hard to tell with Badders) from thier new friends, the heroes press on towards Thunder Mountain.


----------



## Gospog (Aug 11, 2002)

*Hide and Seek*

The heores make camp for the night.  There is a heated discussion concerning when (and if) Joe Deathstick is to left awake while everyone else is alseep.

In the end, Joe takes first watch.  During his watch, he spends a long, long time staring at the sleeping for of Corn Starch.  A rumbling come from somewhere in the metal tube he wears as armor.  Finally, Joe marshalls his willpower, and stomps off into the woods.
Using some ingenious animal calls (and some dumb luck), Joe soon befriends a small two-headed squirrel, which he promptly sucks the life out of.  The ex-squirrel falls to the forst floor, a mumified husk.  Feeling much better, Joe skips back to camp to awaken Smokin Beaver for her watch.

Apart from the inner struggles of Joe Deathstick, the night passes uneventfully.  The next day, the PCs break camp and continue west towards the daunting enigma that is Thunder Mountain!

Several hours of walking begins to tire the companions.  Nonetheless, the warnings of the Badders are not forgotten, and all three hear the clanking metallic footsteps approaching from within the woods.  All of the companions throw themselves to the ground and take cover in some nearby bushes.

Stalking from deep withing the woods is what can only be a killer robot!  It stands about eleven feet tall, and is made of polished steel.  One on it's wrists ends in a blaster cannon, the other in a massive chainsaw!  It's round eyes glow blood red!  

The robot stomps closer, slowly scanning the bushes with its' enhanced robot vision (tm).  It's mechanical hearing strains for any sound out of place in its' hunting grounds.  The heroes hold thier breath, and are quite relieved when the robot stomps away.  Soon, it is completely out of sight.

SB:  I still think we should have attacked that thing.  We could have taken it!

CS:  Yeah, you could shoot out antique rifle at it , and Joe and I could hurl insults at it while the bullets bounce off.  Good plan.  Let's go.

Dusting themselves (and Joe) off, the heroes continue on thier way.  Another two hours of walking brings Thunder Mountain into view.  The mountain reaches majestically into the sky.  It won't be long now before the heroes arrive at the mountain...and thier destinies!


----------



## Breakstone (Aug 11, 2002)

Heh, this is great Gospog!

Joe Deathstick is... well... um... yeah!


----------



## Gospog (Aug 11, 2002)

Thanks, Tsunami.  It's great to see some "familiar faces" posting.

Glad you like Joe Deathstick.  The guy who plays him laughed so hard during character creation that he was actually crying more than once.  And the laughs didn't stop at character creation.   Our group always laughs and has a good time, no matter what we're playing.   But it seems like Omega World was made with groups like us in mind.  We love it!

Doc N, where did you get that forklift wav file?  Very...um, impressive.   Seriously, thanks for posting.  Stay tuned, more irradiated action is on the way!


----------



## Dr Midnight (Aug 11, 2002)

Hee... Smokin' Beaver! Jill's the best. 

Corn Starch: Would this be Josh?


----------



## Gospog (Aug 11, 2002)

*Dome of Doom!*

Thunder Mountain looms ahead of them.  On the near side, there is a silver dome high up on the mountain side.  There are a few metal towers surrounding the dome, and purple lightning arcs between them.  From within the dome, screams can be heard.

There appears to be no obvious way into the dome.  It is a sheer climb of 100 feet to the base of the dome, and no doors or windows are evident. 

Corn Starch, peering up at the dome, spots an exhaust vent at the base of the structure.  Still, the climb remains daunting.

As the PCs watch from nearby bushes, a seam opens up in the side of the mountain.  A large concealed door swings open (hinged at the top).  A man walks out of the opening.  He is holding a few nets and rope.  He is tall and blond ,looks very strong, and is wearing a clean white jumpsuit with the number 11 marked on the front and back.  Some kind of rifle is slung on his back.

As he walks by the PCs, Corn Starch and Smokin Beaver begin a whispered discussion as to what should be done.  As soon as the mysterious man's back is to the group, Joe Deathstick breaks cover and makes a mad dash for the door way.

As the man walks farther away from the mountain, an invisible signal is sent.  The secret door begins to swing shut.  Joe Deathstick leaps for it.  Luck is not with him, however, and literally falls short of his goal.  Joe dives and lands half-in and half-out of the mountain.  The secret door slams down on his "armor tube" with a loud clang.

The blond man stops, turns, and sees Joe caught in the doorway.  He walks up to the prone mutant, and throws a net over him.  Joe Deathstick has quills as one of his mutations, and is immediately enmeshed in the sturdy net.  The blond man gestures, and the door swings open again.  just as he is about to stoop and pick up his captive, Corn Starch and Smokin Beaver run from the bushes with thier weapons drawn!

Smokin Beaver delivers an overhead slice with her axe, that lays open the blond man from shoulder to elbow.  Electronic parts and wires fly out of the hole.  

"Robot!", yells Smoking Beaver as she winds up for another swing.

"Thanks for the update!" shouts Corn Starch as his spear thrust misses the blond man by inches.

Meanwhile, Joe began crawling, inching his way into the mountain.  It was hard to see from down on the ground, but it appeared he was in a long white hallway.  Three steel doors lined the right-hand wall, and double steel doors stood at the far end of the hall.  As Joe struggled forward, inch by inch, the double doors at the end of the hall made a "pinging" noise and began to slide open.


----------



## Gospog (Aug 11, 2002)

Corn Starch is Matt.

Josh is Joe Deathstick.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 11, 2002)

This is just great!!!    Your really upsetting me that I can't play, This issue can't hit the stands soon enough.....


----------



## Davelozzi (Aug 12, 2002)

Sounds like fun! Glad to see that you decided to write it up!


----------



## drnuncheon (Aug 12, 2002)

Gospog said:
			
		

> *Doc N, where did you get that forklift wav file?  Very...um, impressive.*




Mystery Science Theater 3000, Episode #310: *Fugitive Alien*!

There's this guy, see. And he tries to kill this other guy. With a forklift.  And so Joel and the 'bots sing about it.

J


----------



## Breakstone (Aug 12, 2002)

Heh, I'm a familiar face. That's cool...

Say, Gospog, what issue of Dungeon is the Polyherdron with Omega World in?


----------



## Gospog (Aug 12, 2002)

Um, the new issue.  The latest, that is.

Not too sure about the issue number.  The Dungeon side has an Illithid on it.  The Poly side has a Star Wars magazine advert on it, with a picture of a clone trooper.

I haven't actually read the D&D adventures in the issue yet, but they look pretty cool.

Subscribing to Dungeon is great!
Apart from having played almost every mini-game in Poly so far, when my group goes back to our in-progress D&D game, I will have plenty of adventures ready!


----------



## Davelozzi (Aug 12, 2002)

Gospog said:
			
		

> *Um, the new issue.  The latest, that is.
> 
> Not too sure about the issue number.  *




In consecutive order, it's # 94, but the binding incorrectly labels it as # 92.


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 12, 2002)

And oh, I saw the miniatures they're using - I'm just jealous I couldn't have joined them. This sounds like it was great!


----------



## Gospog (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey, PC, there's always room for "special guest stars".  In fact, Davelozzi and I have been discussing this very idea.

I will be contacting you and KidCthullhu "when the stars are right".

And you've got to see the latest batch of Omega World mini's.  I whipped up a mutant elephant and converted up a Hisser.  Things are going to get ugly.


----------



## Gospog (Aug 12, 2002)

*Rumble Under Thunder Mountain!*

Joe Deathstick looked up from the cold white floor.  He had inched himself totally into the corridoor and watched as the double metal doors at the end of the hall slid open.  Some sort of robot rolled out.  It rolled on rubber treads and had eight mechanical arms.  Each arm ended in some sort of cleaning device: spray bottles, rags and squeegees.  The front plate of the robot had the word "Herbie" stenciled on it in black.

As Joe watched, Herbie rolled up to the first door in the corridor and inserted a green card in a slot by the door.  The door slid open, Herbie rolled in, and the door quickly shut.

Joe squirmed forward with renewed determination.  He couldn't keep up with the tracked robot, not all trussed up in the net, but when the robot emerged from that room, he would be waiting!

Outside, the blond man was pummeling Smokin Beaver mercilessly.  She swung again and again with her axe, only to have most of the blows deflected with inhuman force.  Smokin Beaver was knocked to the ground, and tried in vain to pull her axe out from under her enormous beaver tail.

The blond "man" levelled his blaster rifle at her enourmous front teeth.  Corn Starch stared hard at the blaster rifle and concentrated.  Frost rimed the barrel.  A bead of sweat rolled down Corn Starchs' brow.  A ball of ice about the size of a soccer ball suddenly encased the blaster barrel.

The blond man growled and whirled on the scaly mutant.

CS: Smokin, get inside and help Joe!

SB: Done!  We'll meet you inside!

As Smokin Beaver sprinted into Thunder Mountain, the blond man brought the ice-encrusted blaster rifle down on Corn Starch's head, knocking him to the ground.

Inside the mountain, Herbie exited the first room in the hall and slotted his card to enter the second.  As the second door slid open, Joe Deathstick propelled himself forward, through the doorway.  He and Herbie were in some sort of armory.  Most of the weapons were crude Omega weapons; swords, spears and the like.  Six weapons stood out:  three blaster rifles and three vibro-blades!

Struggling to his feet, Joe slowly but surely freed himself of the constricting net.  Joe realized that if this room held this many artifacts, he would have to check the other rooms as well.  But he would need a way to get into those rooms.  Herbie rolled by to polish some swords stacked against the wall.  Joe followed...


----------



## Thorntangle (Aug 12, 2002)

Great mutie action, Gospog! I really enjoyed your previous SH and this one is shaping up to be just as good. It has the same underlying whimsical tone and I really like the strategic use of exclamation points!


----------



## Gospog (Aug 12, 2002)

Thorntangle, thanks!

Yeah, I know variety is good and all, but pretty much every game we play winds up being "funny" in one way or another.  And we wouldn't have it any other way.  

I am trying to use my success with exclamation points as a springboard to expand my literary repetoire.  Watch upcoming posts for "parentheses" and the occasional rampant semi-colon.

Seriously, though, thanks for the feedback.  Keep reading, it only gets better!


----------



## Breakstone (Aug 13, 2002)

No one ever uses semi colons; it's such a useless key on the keyboard...


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 14, 2002)

bump


----------



## Breakstone (Aug 14, 2002)

Say, Gospog, I just picked up Dungeon #94 today, and if you don't mind me asking a rules question about Omega World in this thread...

Under Chart 1-2, Mutant Stock Statistics, it shows Stock Mutations and Random Stock Mutations for each race. Do they start with these? or do you roll for them on the Mutations chart?


----------



## Gospog (Aug 14, 2002)

Tsunami, ask away!  This seems to be a likely place to get some answers.

The way we handled mutations is this:

First we automatically applied any "Stock Mutations". (did not count these towards mutaion points)

Then we rolled for ONE Random Stock Mutatiion, but didn't charge mutations points for it.

We then applied the Stock Defect.  We assumed this stock defect would balance out any stock mutations.

This may not be the correct way, but it worked for us!  We didn't really mull it over too long, we just wanted to start playing!

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## drnuncheon (Aug 14, 2002)

Tsunami said:
			
		

> *Say, Gospog, I just picked up Dungeon #94 today, and if you don't mind me asking a rules question about Omega World in this thread...
> 
> Under Chart 1-2, Mutant Stock Statistics, it shows Stock Mutations and Random Stock Mutations for each race. Do they start with these? or do you roll for them on the Mutations chart? *




I think the stuff on Chart 1-2 are what you use when you roll 'Stock Mutation' on the random mutations chart (or 'Stock Defect' on the random defects chart). Otherwise all mutant humans would be size small, and that doesn't seem right.

J


----------



## Gospog (Aug 16, 2002)

*The next episode!*

Outside the mountain, Corn Starch has been subdued by the blond "man" and tied up securely with some ropes.
The mysterious man drops him roughly to the ground.  Stooping slightly, he bangs his ice-encrusted gun against the ground, freeing it of the icy blockage.
His attention turns back to the remaining two mutants running amok inside Thunder Mountain.

Inside the mountain, Joe Deathstick has made short work of Herbie.  Herbie is a resilient robot, but consistent charges with Joe's sharp horns have worn him down (and smashed him into little pieces).  Joe has also managed to free himself from the net he was tangled in.
Joe is exultant!  He has freed himself, defeated a robot, and the green access card is his!  Or, it would be...if he could just pick it up.  Frustrated, Joe waits by the door for the next cleaning robot.

Smokin Beaver sprints down the hall of the complex and skids to a halt outside the first room.  She examines the steel door in front of her, glancing in vexation at the small slot in the wall next to it.  Suddenly, blaster fire arcs by her, singing her tail and causing the double doors at the end of the hall to spark violently!  The blond man outside has spotted her!
Smokin Beaver decides she needs to access this door in front of her.  Smiling, she pulls her "universal access card" off her back and loads two shells into it.  One blast demolishes the lock mechanism.  The door slides open, she dashes inside, and the door closes behind her.

Outside, Corn Starch endeavors to buy Smokin Beaver the time she needs to get to cover.  Again he concentrates, and again a block of ice forms on the barrel of the man's blaster rifle.  Furious, he whirls on the prone scaly mutant.  Corn Starch decides that in this instance, discretion is the better part of valor.  With a loud "popping" noise, he disappears from sight.  In a place removed from time and space, Corn Starch gets up, starts walking,  enters an area analogous to Thunder Mountain.  Irritated, the blond "man" shrugs and heads for the mountain entrance.

Inside the first room of the hallway, Smokin Beaver finds rack upon rack of cleaning supplies.  Grinning, she mixes some noxious chemicals together and pours them into a spray bottle.  She then settles into a cunning hiding place behind the mops.

Corn Starch flexes his mutant mental muscles, "popping" back into our reality in the third room of the hallway.  He finds himself surrounded by cells of blaster ammunition.  Finding himself alone, he begins the long and demanding process of extricating himself from his rope bindings.  He can then see about finding the others.  He doesn't even need an access card.

In the weapons room, Joe Deathstick waits by the closed door, occasionally glaring at the green access card lying on the floor and the remains of Herbie.  He jumps a foot into the air when Corn Starch materializes out of thin air.  

Corn Starch: Hey, Joe, where you goin with that gun in yo-  oh, that's not  funny for you, huh?

Joe: Corn Starch!  I'm glad you're here.  Look at all these relic weapons!  Hey, what happened to that blond guy?  You and Smokin kick his ass?

The door to the room slides open.  The blond man is standing there holding his blaster rifle and his vibro-blade and looking furious.

Corn Starch:  Funny you should ask.

Blaster shots light up the room.  Corn Starch sees his spear on the floor in the hallway, past the blond man, and dives for it.  Joe Deathstick backs up, gets a running start, and slams into the blond man horns first!  The stranger falls backwards over the kneeling Corn Starch, and goes crashing to the floor.  His weapons go skittering down the hall.   Working together, Joe and Corn Starch reduce the "man" to a pile of mechanical parts.

Smokin Beaver hears the ruckus in the hall.  Bored of waiting around, she runs into the hall to find her two friends and the ex-android.

Smokin Beaver:  Nice work, boys.  Lets get these blaster rifles loaded, I have a feeling we're going to need them when we find out where the elevator at the end of the hall goes.

Corn Starch:  Isn't it obvious where it goes?  It can only go to one place.  That elevator is sure to take us to the *DOME OF DOOM!*


----------



## Gospog (Aug 16, 2002)

*At last!  The miniatures!*

OK, by request, here are the mini's we used to play this game (the player characters, at least).

I was shocked when I saw these pictures.  My wife's camera takes pictures in such detail, that all I see in the pictures are the spots where I messed up painting or sculpting!  Ah well, I can always touch them up later.  

Feedback always appreciated.

http://gospog.tripod.com/smokin_beava.jpg

http://gospog.tripod.com/joe_deathstick.jpg

http://gospog.tripod.com/corn_starch.jpg

Well, the links don't seem to be working.  Please copy the URL and paste it into your browser.  Free web account and all that. 

By the way, if anyone wants to grab these, and post them properly, feel free.  My free web accounts (tripod, Geocities) don't allow linking straight to them.

(Edited to reflect the fact that the links don't work correctly.)


----------



## Breakstone (Aug 16, 2002)

Done and done, Gospog!

http://breakstone.freezope.org/smokinbeava.jpg

http://breakstone.freezope.org/deathstick.jpg

http://breakstone.freezope.org/cornstarch.jpg



Woah! Those are some awesome minis, Gospog!

How did you make them?


----------



## Gospog (Aug 16, 2002)

Thanks and thanks!

Smokin Beaver started out as a Japanese-style mini from a game called Warzone.  I sculpted the snout onto her face, and drilled her butt,inserting a wire loop for the tail.  I then puttied over the tail, and swapped out her katanna for the crossbow.

Corn Starch is mainly a snake man (Stygian) from a game called Chronopia.  I added a belt, some pouches and a bedroll with putty.

Joe Deathstick actually started out as Greedo from a Star Wars boardgame called Epic Duels (awesome source for Star Wars minis).  I cut off his head and arms, and added a head from an old Warhammer psyker (adding horns).  I then used putty to make his "Mario Brothers" pipe armor and give him knee pads and cool shoes.  He was definately one of my favorite projects to date.

And I've got more Omega World minis on the way, including a mutant Elephant and a Hisser.  Stay tuned.


----------



## Thorntangle (Aug 16, 2002)

Nice minis, Gospog. Very creative and well executed. I can't wait to see what other muties you have painted up.

You should join the Mini-painter Yahoo group (if you haven't already):
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/mini-painter/

There's also a big sculpting group if your partial to the green-stuff:
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/1listSculpting/


----------



## Gospog (Aug 16, 2002)

Thanks, Thorntangle.

I already belong to the Mini Sculptors group, I'm just not very active within the group these days.  That group is excellent for total beginners (I consider myself a semi-beginer), however, and I encourage one and all to join.

I don't think I'd enjoy a painting E-group, on the other hand.  I paint my miniatures VERY fast, witha focus on quantity over quality.  Most painting fourums and groups have different goals for painting than mine.

In any case, thank you for both the feedback and the links.

Incidentally, I posted a Story Update at around the same time as I posted the mini pics.  Be sure to check it out, I'm afraid it's going to be permanantly overshadowed by the mini's!


----------



## Thorntangle (Aug 16, 2002)

Gospog said:
			
		

> *I don't think I'd enjoy a painting E-group, on the other hand.  I paint my miniatures VERY fast, witha focus on quantity over quality.  Most painting fourums and groups have different goals for painting than mine.*



There are painters of all types, inclinations, speeds, styles and levels. Historic, Fantasy/SF, sculptors, converters, lurkers, gamers - there's something for all. But we all do admire the beautiful minis that get posted there every day. It feeds the addiction and fosters the figmentia.



> *Incidentally, I posted a Story Update at around the same time as I posted the mini pics.  Be sure to check it out, I'm afraid it's going to be permanantly overshadowed by the mini's!   *



Oh yeah. That was pretty good too  

Edit: BTW, there are 2 new mini lines that would be perfect for Omega World. Cell's 1999 and Dark Age by the artist Brom. Post-apocalyptic goodness with style out the ying yang. Check them out at http://www.newwave.org/GW.html (with the standard disclaimer: But for the love of god, don't actually order from them)


----------



## Gospog (Aug 16, 2002)

The 1999 mini's have been on my Drool List for several weeks now.  Totally cool!


----------



## Siridar (Aug 16, 2002)

Can't help but be reminded of Wasteland. 

Very cool. And the mini's rock!

Can't wait for more.


----------



## Gospog (Aug 17, 2002)

*The Thrilling Conclusion!*

The three companions rode the elevator up to the top of Thunder Mountain.  With a mechanical hiss, the metal doors slid open, revealing a scene both fascinating and terrifying.

The dome is actually transparent from the inside.  The view of the surrounding area is breathtaking.  Deep green forests stretch off for miles in every direction, teeming with mutated life.   Also of note are the many village members in cages all around the dome, as well as the two large men in white jumpsuits standing at the center of the dome, on a raised dais.

Both of the men on the dais have Artifact weapons holstered at their belts, and are busy running what appear to be torture-based tests on their villager captives.  The room is filled with complicated-looking banks of equipment.  Of the two men, only one is talking, and his white jumpsuit bears the number 4 on it.  He is bald and wears small spectacles clipped to his nose.  The other, who is listening attentively, has the number 27 on his jumpsuit.  He looks somehow "less perfect" than #4 or #11 (the blonde man).

As for their captives, all but one are obvious mutants.  Each of them is held in either a glass booth or some kind of energy field.  One is a mutated elephant.  The second appears to be a  Purestrain human female.  There is a  mean-tempered Hisser in another glass booth and two mutated rats next to him.   The last captive is a mutated human.  He has purple skin and an enormous cranium.

As the heroes enter, it becomes obvious that the two men in white jumpsuits are too preoccupied to notice them, at least for the moment.  They quickly take cover behind a bank of whirring machinery.

CS:  We need a plan.  We can sneak up on them or something.

SB:  I've got a plan, and it's a winner!.  Listen up...

After a brief whispered planning session, Corn Starch disappears from the material plane and makes his way to a spot analogous with the location of the men in white.  The men are busy causing purple lightning to arc into the body of the large elephant mutant, causing him to trumpet in agony.  On Smokin Beavers' signal, Joe Deathstick strolls up to within 10 or so feet of the men.

JD: Hey guys, I need some help zipping my fly!

The men whirl on him in shock.  The one with the glasses yells, "Kill him!" and they both draw guns from their jumpsuits.
Joe concentrates, and waves of energy drain out of the room, and into him.  One of the mutant rats slumps over in his glass cage, unconscious.  The man with the glasses (#4) seems unaffected, but #27 falls to his knees and drops his laser pistol!

The man in the glasses shoots at Joe but misses.  Just then, Corn Starch appears behind #4 with a loud popping noise.

CS: Say hello to my little friend.

Blaster bolts tear into #4, blowing him to bits and scattering mechanical pieces everywhere.

"NO!", screams #27, "You will never defeat the Created!"  He lunges for Joe Deathstick, intent on choking the life out of him.

Meanwhile, Smoking Beaver targets the banks of machinery with her blaster rifle.  Machines hiss and spark and they explode and belch black smoke.  The energy cells shut down and the glass cages lift.  The captives are free.  Most of the mutants run for the door, but the human woman heads for a bank of machines that is still intact and starts typing on a large keypad.

Joe Deathstick is under attack from the crazed #27.  He is unable to get sufficient room for a charge with his horns.  Corn Starch sights down the barrel of his blaster rifle, steadies his claws, and fires.  #27 explodes in a spray of blood and gore!  Joe Deathstick is covered.

JD: Blood? I thought these guys were androids?

Smokin Beaver is now standing with the human woman at the computer bank.

SB:  That's not important right now.  My new friend, Crystal, tells me that this entire complex is going to blow up in three minutes!  Looks like androids are sore losers.  Let's go!

Pausing only to grab a few relic weapons, the companions and Crystal run to the elevator.  A torturously long elevator ride later, they emerge on the ground floor and spring out of the mountain.  They run till their legs ache, heading deep into the woods.  

Time seems to freeze as the mountain complex explodes, sending out a tremendous shockwave, flattening trees and sending the heroes crashing to the ground.

The threat of Thunder Mountain is no more!

SB: That was close!

CS: Yeah, lets’s go home.  I need a drink.

JD: Yeah, and I need…a bath.

Laughing, the three friends started the long walk home.

THE END


----------



## Breakstone (Aug 17, 2002)

Bravo, Gospog!

A fitting end to a rather odd adventure.

Say, if you need any more image hosting, just e-mail me thedisgruntlednome@hotmail.com


----------



## Davelozzi (Aug 20, 2002)

Well done!


----------



## Thorntangle (Aug 20, 2002)

Great story Gospog. So was this a one-shot or will you be revisiting Omega World?


----------



## wolff96 (Aug 20, 2002)

This story was hilarious...

I would have liked to have played in it. The sudden mutations are great.


----------



## Lazybones (Aug 20, 2002)

A fun tale with a dramatic ending.  Kudos!


----------



## Gospog (Aug 21, 2002)

*Thank you!*

Thorntangle,

This was only episode 1!  My players had so much fun they DEMANDED another game (or three).  

I have already written "Reading is Fundamental", and am now just trying to find time to run it.

I plan on running at least three games in this story arc.  However, I really am itching to get back to our Star Wars campaign, and wrap that story arc up. 

I've also had requests to revisit our Shadow Chasers and Pulp Heroes campaigns...aggh!  Too many games! Must quit job!  My pain only increased when I read the ENWorld main page this morning.  I WILL be running Mecha Crusade.   Gotta love giant robots.

DaveLozzi,
When the time for "Reading is Fundamental" draws nigh, I will be in touch.

Thank You to everyone for all of the feedback. I'm glad everyone enjoyed reading about this game so much.  Who knows, maybe I'll post my next game as well?


----------



## Vaxalon (Sep 13, 2002)

Feeling jealous of this wonderful campaign?

Join mine!

details at KROK MOUNTAIN


----------



## Arclight (Sep 18, 2002)

I just wanted to say I really enjoyed this story hour.  I'm a loooong time fan of Gamma World.  I think you captured the spirit perfectly.  Also, the minis are dope!

thanks!


----------



## Gospog (Sep 18, 2002)

Arclight,

Thanks!  I'm glad you enjoyed it.  I am considering converting the mini's to reflect the new gear that the PCs have picked up, and you've totally inspired me!  Thanks!

I also hope to eventually post pics of the killer robot (a conversion from a toy I bought) and some of the other mutants.

This game was followed up by a second game that was also wildly successful.  Now the players are howling for a third.  I hope I can find the time!

Vaxalon,

Thanks for the kind words.  You're campaign looks like a blast.  I don't have the time to sign up, but I wish you the best of luck!  Go nuts!


----------



## Davelozzi (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: Thank you!*



			
				Gospog said:
			
		

> *DaveLozzi,
> When the time for "Reading is Fundamental" draws nigh, I will be in touch.*




Great -- assuming that I didn't miss this while I was out of town, I'm looking forward to it.  Sounds like a blast.


----------



## Gospog (Sep 24, 2002)

Dave,

Unfortuneately, this was the game that took place while you were away. 

But that doesn't mean that there aren't more games to come!

If you have a rough idea of your schedule, please E-mail me and we'll compare notes.

Equally unfortuneately, my schedule hasn't allowed me time to do the Story Hour for our second installment.  Maybe this weekend...


----------



## Gospog (Oct 3, 2002)

*Brief Ressurection*

Well, no second installment (yet!), but I do have a picture of the mini we used for the Killer Robot in this game.

He's made from a "Butt  Ugly Alien" toy, I just replaced his hands with weapons, resculpted his face a little and:

http://gospog.tripod.com/killer_robot.jpg

NOTE: I use Tripod, so you'll have to Copy and Paste the URL into your Browsers' Address window.  If anyone wants to host the pic and re-post it (as Tsunami did with the others), that would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 3, 2002)

Gospog said:
			
		

> *If you have a rough idea of your schedule, please E-mail me and we'll compare notes.
> *




Whimper....  Must.  Play.  Maybe we can set a date in November?


----------



## Gospog (Oct 3, 2002)

Hey PC,

November sounds good.  With the exception of my one Mecha Crusade game (see my other thread), October is pretty much booked up.

November it is!!


----------

